# Need idea for a BBQ side dish



## chave982 (May 12, 2008)

So my brother is throwing a big BBQ this Saturday with LOTS of people.  We each have to bring a dish.  I don't want to do the typical pasta salad/fruit salad/potato salad routine, so any other ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 12, 2008)

Bring the keg.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

Do you know who else is bringing food?

Baked beans, chili, nachos, chips and dip...


----------



## suziquzie (May 12, 2008)

no pasta salad at all or you just don't want to bring a run-of-the-mill salad?


----------



## chave982 (May 12, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Bring the keg.


 

Hahaha...unfortunately it's BYOB.


----------



## chave982 (May 12, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> no pasta salad at all or you just don't want to bring a run-of-the-mill salad?


 
Well there are a few ppl who are already bringing pasta salad. I kinda wanna make something better than your typical picnic fare.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2008)

The main attraction is...Beef, Pork, Chicken, Goat, Game, or maybe just Hamburgers and Hot dogs????? Other?


----------



## suziquzie (May 12, 2008)

Well it's technically a pasta salad but I really love this one for something different. 

Recipes : Spinach Artichoke Pasta Salad : Food Network

My kids hate it so I never get to make it.


----------



## chave982 (May 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The main attraction is...Beef, Pork, Chicken, Goat, Game, or maybe just Hamburgers and Hot dogs????? Other?


 
It'll be hamburgers/hot dogs, and bbq chicken.  My brother will be making that, and the rest of us will be bringing the sides.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2008)

How about some marinated grilled veggies? Cut bell peppers into quarters, onions into 1/2-inch thick slices, and zucchini into 1/4-1/2-inch thick planks. Marinate for at least an hour in a mixture of lemon juice, garlic, olive oil, minced thyme or rosemary, salt and pepper, then grill till soft and caramelized.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 12, 2008)

How about mini grilled pizzas?   Break small portions of store bought pizza dough into balls, flatten with your hand and brush both sides with olive oil.  Grill them, directly over the coals, flipping so both sides cook without one side burning.  When you flip it, put the grated cheese and fresh tomato slices on top.  The heat from just being over the coals will melt the cheese.

Cut and serve.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> How about some marinated grilled veggies? Cut bell peppers into quarters, onions into 1/2-inch thick slices, and zucchini into 1/4-1/2-inch thick planks. Marinate for at least an hour in a mixture of lemon juice, garlic, olive oil, minced thyme or rosemary, salt and pepper, then grill till soft and caramelized.


 

That's a good idea but only halve the veggies or you'll be standing there for 2 hours trying to turn those little pieces. Grill large pieces (half works best) then cut to final size on a board.

Edit:  Oh, and leave the root end intact on the onion.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> That's a good idea but only halve the veggies or you'll be standing there for 2 hours trying to turn those little pieces. Grill large pieces (half works best) then cut to final size on a board.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, and leave the root end intact on the onion.



Good thoughts, Jeeks, thanks.

You can also put wooden skewers through the onion slices, to keep them from falling apart when you turn or remove them. Insert two skewers in parallel through two onion slices, about 1/3 and 2/3 of the way across the slices.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2008)

chave982 said:


> So my brother is throwing a big BBQ this Saturday with LOTS of people. We each have to bring a dish. I don't want to do the typical pasta salad/fruit salad/potato salad routine, so any other ideas? Thanks!


 
Yo! Check it out!! Right here!! 

Boil up some "Swimps" at your house...take them to the Q nice and cold...ready to peel and eat.... Just enough for an appy...not an 'all you can eat' deal.....take a little sauce along too...Spicy boiled swimps go good with BYOB, beer, and BBQ smoke!

Have Fun!!


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2008)

Home made potato chips

Baked beans .. add bacon and onions

Vanilla ice cream and a cake like dessert?


----------



## welise86 (May 12, 2008)

my family does fresh ears of corn on the cob on the grill....it's very tasty and sweet. Just pull the husk back(don't pull it off though) and clean out the silk, then rub with butter and sprinkle with smoked paprika and/or cayenne pepper for a lilttle spice. Cover back up with the husks and wrap in foil. Add to the grill with your meat and let it smoke through for about 15 to 20 minutes....delish!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

welise86 said:


> my family does fresh ears of corn on the cob on the grill....it's very tasty and sweet. Just pull the husk back(don't pull it off though) and clean out the silk, then rub with butter and sprinkle with smoked paprika and/or cayenne pepper for a lilttle spice. Cover back up with the husks and wrap in foil. Add to the grill with your meat and let it smoke through for about 15 to 20 minutes....delish!


 
Along with ^^^^, I sprinkle some fresh parmesan and thyme on mine.  Yum!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2008)

Yo Chave....I'm sorry...I forgot to suggest you take a gallon (or two) of Margaritas..










Yum!!! Goes well with da swimps!!


----------



## welise86 (May 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yo Chave....I'm sorry...I forgot to suggest you take a gallon (or two) of Margaritas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how about two!


----------



## welise86 (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Along with ^^^^, I sprinkle some fresh parmesan and thyme on mine. Yum!


 

ooh I'm going to try that...sounds delish!


----------



## Bilby (May 12, 2008)

How about an antipasto platter? You can go as gourmet as you like with it.  Lots of veges and cheeses as well as some of the cold meats.  It can be as complex as your imagination and budget allow.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 15, 2008)

Well, you could do a peach cobbler. If that is too complicated, you could do a peach shortcake type thing - get some frozen peaches and macerate overnight (put the peaches in a bowl and sprinkle with sugar), or just use canned sliced peaches, get some pound cake from the bakery at your grocery store and slice about 1/4 - 1/2 inch thick - top with some peaches and juice, and a dollop of whipped cream or a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 15, 2008)

A big bowl of Garlic olives.  Black and stuffed green olives in red wine vinegar and slixced geen onions and some fresh minced garlic and a spoon full of garlic/redpepper paste for a little kick


----------



## *amy* (May 15, 2008)

How about seafood (crab and/or shrimp) stuffed portobello mushrooms. You can prep them at home, pop them in the oven when you get there, then slice into wedges & serve with party picks.

Shrimp-stuffed Portobello Mushrooms

Here's a dish I like, that's not the same old same old. You could try couscous in place of the rice.

Greek-Style Picnic Salad


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2008)

I vote for grilled veggies too - Check out these


----------



## Jeff G. (May 15, 2008)

Stuffed mushrooms to put on the grill.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 15, 2008)

ABTS ....
or Atomic Buffalo Turds ... 
eeryone expects them when i have a cook out or show up to one ...


----------



## VeraBlue (May 17, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> ABTS ....
> or Atomic Buffalo Turds ...
> eeryone expects them when i have a cook out or show up to one ...


I cannot even begin to tell you how awful that name is....What is it?


----------



## VaporTrail (May 17, 2008)

Hopefully that's not the ... end product... of the BBQ. Though I'm curious too.


----------



## foodbound (May 17, 2008)

*PEA SALAD or Trinidad Potato Salad*

Just make some Pea Salad. I use frozen peas and let them thaw (I don't cook them for that extra little crunch), then add mayo, chopped tomato, chopped red onion or green onions, some cubed sharp cheddar cheese, or whatever cheese you like, celery. If you want a kick, you can add some chopped jalepeno pepper. Mix it all together and chill. Add whatever you like.

I am not listing the amounts because it depends on how much you are making

A friend from Trinidad gave me this recipe years ago. It is really unique and easy.

Trinidad Potato Salad

Cooked cubed potatoes
Mayo
Chopped onion
Frozen peas (about 1/4 cup to every 2 cups of potatoes)
Salt and pepper
Angostora Drink Bitters

Mix the first 5 ingredients in bowl then splash in enough of the drink bitters to make the mayonnaise pink. Chill.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2008)

not sure where the name came from ..
what they are though ..
take jalapenos cut off the top and clean ribs and seeds out ..
take a package of cream cheese and mix with 1lb cooked breakfast 
sausage or if you have left over pulled pork that works well ..
stuff cream cheese mixture into peppers and then wrap 
with bacon .. put a toothpick through them to hold the 
bacon in place ...
grill indirectly for 25-35 mins. or until the bacon is crisp ..
make a lot of them .. they go fast .. and are good heated up 
the next day ..


----------



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2008)

look like this before going on ...


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> not sure where the name came from ..
> what they are though ..
> take jalapenos cut off the top and clean ribs and seeds out ..
> take a package of cream cheese and mix with 1lb cooked breakfast
> ...



A friend of mine makes these wrapping them with a very thin slice of venison (equivalent to flank steak) that has been marinated in pineapple juice versus the bacon - they are awesome!  I don't think he uses any sausage though - just the jalapeño chunk with pineapple piece and then wrapped, toothpick holds together, then grilled.  So many variations - so little time......


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 17, 2008)

Isn't there a version where a small cocktail weiner is placed in the cream cheese...maybe bacon wrapped too...I think Qsis (Miss Lee) said something about them one time...I've never made them.....but sounded interesting...


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Isn't there a version where a small cocktail weiner is placed in the cream cheese...maybe bacon wrapped too...I think Qsis (Miss Lee) said something about them one time...I've never made them.....but sounded interesting...



Yep - that is yet another version.  We need to have an ABT cook-off - UB, get the coals ready!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 17, 2008)

I was leafing through one of those old "throwaway" recipe magazines this morning and found a recipe that I will absolutely make the next time I have a bunch of people over for a barbecue (which will be in just a few weeks):

Black Bean and Rice Stuffed Peppers

1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
3/4 cup cooked white rice
4 medium green onions, sliced
1/4 cup fresh cilantro
2 TBS vegetable oil
2 TBS lime juice
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1/4 tsp salt
3 large bell peppers (1 green, one yellow, 1 red) cut lengthwise in half and seeds removed
1 roma tomato, diced

Mix rice, beans, onions, cilantro, oil, lime juice, garlic and salt. Fill peppers with bean mixture and wrap in foil. Put on grill for about 20-30 minutes until done. (Or, you could cook them in the oven). Garnish with chopped tomato and additional cilantro

I think these sound really good. Think I will add more garlic and maybe some cheese would be a nice addition as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Black Bean and Rice Stuffed Peppers



I've made something very similar with the addition of cubed jack cheese - these are VERY good!!!!


----------



## babetoo (May 17, 2008)

i often make a mac salad , with a mexican flair.
diced green chilis
cheese grated
taco seasoning
mac. cooked
onions
little mayo
anything else u like can be put in it.
chopped red or green peppers
olives, chopped

better made the night before.
when serving may need to add bit more mayo

made this once for a bbq and grandson said "grandma u could sell this"  high praise indeed!

babe


----------

